# Pod xt bass pack expansion



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 12, 2007)

Who here has tried it? I am thinking about upgrading the xt so that I have everything I'd ever need for home recrding (except a bass tuned to A).

Any drawbacks? I have an xt pro it'll be going on, am also looking at the FX junkie, but that's another thread...


----------



## techjsteele (Oct 12, 2007)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Who here has tried it? I am thinking about upgrading the xt so that I have everything I'd ever need for home recrding (except a bass tuned to A).
> 
> Any drawbacks? I have an xt pro it'll be going on, am also looking at the FX junkie, but that's another thread...


 
I own the Bass Expansion pack, and it does a pretty good job. I use it with a 5-string bass, and I've haven't any problems with it. Some people here have gotten by without it, but I'm glad I bought it.


----------



## muffgoat (Oct 12, 2007)

I got my bassist to pay for it for my XT and i sounds pretty good so far, haven't taken time yet to tweak it tho so there is much potential


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 12, 2007)

I'm very interested in this too so keep it comming...


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 16, 2007)

OK, so i got them yesterday, and I think i may try a few more days and then take them off. Not really a bass player, so even though it's nice to have them, it's kind of, well, superfulous? Kind of get the feeling I could come up with a decent bass sound with a DI signal and a bass vst plug in.

Or I am just not enough of a bassist to appreciate them.


----------



## thedonutman (Oct 22, 2007)

How do these actually work?

Is it just a file that you download to install onto the pod or something?


----------



## ZeroSignal (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah but you have to pay for it.

I really want to know how much of a difference the bass pack makes. Is it worth it or can you get similar tones from the models already in the pod?


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 23, 2007)

If you do bass recording then i reckon it is worth it, some are nice sounds, but not done any recording with it yet. I actually need to buy myself a bass that i can have tuned to the pitch i write in...


----------



## Beowulf (Oct 23, 2007)

It's excellent - I use it with a PodXT Pro and Gearbox AU in Logic Pro 8. I have all of the expansion packs on my unit, and I have to say I've never been disappointed, especially now that I have Gearbox running in conjunction, which even has some very nice pre-amps included. Yes, there are some models that you wish were greater in scope (only one channel modeled in some of the patches), but for studio recording on your XT Pro you can't go wrong as long as you're set for Studio output on the device.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 23, 2007)

ANy idea how the eq on the pod-xt pro maps to the bass eq, ie, which one maps to the lo-mid?


----------



## Beowulf (Oct 23, 2007)

I EQ in Logic and bypass the EQ's in the Pod - the flexibility isn't there, and the EQ unit isn't the most musical in the world. If you're playing a five string and tuned to B, cut below 30.87 and that will see you right for headroom in the mix. You can get an aggressive sound by Boosting 1 to 2 kHz by 6 to 9dB. Cut 200Hz by 6dB. For more "brittle" sound cut 100Hz by 2 or 3dB and this will help a busy bass line to slice through the mix.


----------

